# Which rifle to be handed down to son?



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Alright guys I've been going back and forth on this for a couple weeks now with my hunting buddies and want some outside opinions. 

My oldest boy will start hunting with me in 4 - 5 years and I want to be able to "hand down" a deer rifle to him when he's ready to start deer/hog hunting with me. I am firmly against buying him a new gun - I want this to be like my father and grandfather did which was to pass down a proven rifle which has spilled some blood. I still remember as a kid admiring the rifles in the gun case and couldn't believe it when dad pulled one off the rack and said "you're ready - this is now yours". It was a well worn Remington 270 which I still use today.

That is a tradition I'd like to keep alive but I want to start them on something smaller than a 270 - and I don't have anything that fits that bill. So I've decided to buy a 243 (not open for debate) but I'm up in the air on make/model - this is where I'd like your input.

I'm leaning toward a TC Encore but am open to others as long as they are available with wood stock & blued barrell (old school).


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

My dad started me off with a Remington 700 BDL .243.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> My dad started me off with a Remington 700 BDL .243.


Can't beat the Reminton 700. Been shooting one for years. My first gun was a 30-30 then at 13 yrs old I got my 243 remington. It will mean just as much to him to get a new gun then later when he is ready give him one of your bigger guns. Almost all of my guns are hand me downs from Dad Grandpaw and my uncle.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

My brother and i both got guns handed down from our dad, i got a 257 Roberts and he got a Remington 243. His 243 kicks like mule.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Can't go wrong with a 700. Consider a Ruger in .243.

I was a really skinny 13 year old and started shooting an heirloom Savage 99e in .300 Sav. Holy socks: no scope made for a light rifle and that sucker kicked me black and blue.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

I definitely like Remmington (that 798 has caught my eye) - that's all I have and will ever own. The caliber will definitely be 243.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a short barreled, short stock .243, Rem 700 BDL with some nice Leopold glass on it. No it is not for sale, but my son shot his first deer with it, and most of the guys around the office have borowed it for their kids. The guns are reliable and hold their resale better than the other ( Ruger, Savage etc) that you can find. I kinda like the idea of keeping a couple extra rifles around, truth is, I use the little gun alot, because it is so easy to carry, and fits in a blind nicely.

I also like the A-bolt in a .243, you have to look pretty hard to find one of those. however.

MM


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Remington Model 7, hands down. Get it now and shoot it yourself, and then when he's old enough go to REmington and buy a short youth stock for it, and "pass it down." Later as he grows put the original full size stock back on it, and he'll have it forever.

I know you said not open for debate, but I would reconsider that 243. With that you are pretty much limited to deer and hogs. What if he later wants to hunt a black bear, or an elk, or sheep, or go to AFrica for plains game. 

I am really partial to the 7mm 08 (which is ballistically almost identical to the old 7X57 mauser which has killed a lot of African plains game). It shoots a 120 gr bullet (which is just a bit larger than the 100 grain you will be using with your 243), and that is perfect for deer or hogs and will keep the recoil manageable. But you can then move up to a 140, 160, or even 175 gr bullet for bears, elk, Africa, etc. Lots more versatility. Plus it is inherently a much more accurate cartridge.

You can buy it now for you, and then 4-5 years from now, when your kid starts, he will have looked at it in the gun case for many years, and it will be a "pass down gun" for him. I started my boy out at the age of 7 with a model 7 in 243, and he has shot 6 deer with it. I moved him years ago to my model 7 308, and he has shot 2 deer and a hog with it. We just got a new one in 7mm 08, because the 308 is a bit much for him right now, and I think the 7m 08 will be the perfect one for him.

More versatility, light weight, easy to handle in the field, and have it forever. What a legacy gun. Plus it looks like a real gun. 

Not to knock the TC. They are very good and versatile guns (with the changeable bbls, etc), but he might want more than a single shot someday when he's older.

I just bought one of these model 7 youths in a 7mm 08, and my first round of reloads (8 different loads) all grouped .5"-1.8" - that's out of a sporter weight 20" bbl.

THE JAMMER


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Great post Jammer - the Model 7 is definitely a contender but the CDL is a little pricey at $950. From the website the CDL is the only one available in wood/blued.

I do only have deer/hogs in mind for this gun. I should have specified I'm not a hand loader and this will not be their first rifle - I'll start out like I assume most of us did: BB gun, 22, maybe a 223 or something then a 243 for deer/hogs.

BTW I've heard some people talk about skipping the BB/pellet gun (various arguments why) but being able to watch the BB in flight as it headed down range really helped me at a young age understand trajectories/windage.

I hope the boys do one day want to hunt Africa or the largest north american game - but if they have the money to do that they can afford to buy another gun! lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I second the 7mm 08 model 7 Remington youth model. But if you insist the 243 is available too.

Charlie


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*YOU DA MAN*

First off, KUDDOS to you for keeping the tradition going with a hand down. Now, i would like to suggest looking around pawn shops or large gun shops for a Remington Model 788 in either a 243 or a 6mm. This gun almost put Remington out of business back in the early to mid 70's because it was very cheap and would out-shoot their upper end rifles. It has 9 locking lugs on the bolt and right out of the box, the gun would shoot 1/2 or even better groups with 80 grain factory loads. i still have mine and put a ramline synthetic stock on it and it still shoots 1/2 groups. It was my first NEW rifle my dad bought me as a kid. If you can find one, they'll probably be about $300.00-$400.00 depending if they're scoped or not. we all know it's not about the looks when in the field, it's about the performance. And what better way to teach a kid than to let him shoot 1/2 inch groups with a 300.00 rifle next to a guy at the range barely making 2 inch groups with a high dollar gun. They quit making this gun due to the fact the consumers stopped buying their upper end rifles when they found out how well this low end 788 performed. Good luck and great job on standing firm with Keeping The Tradition Going!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

.243 is perfect for what you're doing. Best wishes.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

In some ways the Encore would be cool. You can readily get stocks for them so you could cut one down a bit and have a second full sized one for him to grow into. You could get it in .243 and then when he gets older he can pick out another barrel for it if he wants something bigger. 

My only concern with an Encore would be the hammer. I don't know that much about Encore rifles but I would not want a youngster to be in a position where they have to let a hammer down. I wouldn't buy my kids single shot shotguns for that reason. Maybe someone with an Encore can fill us in on the safety aspect of it.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I think the T/C would be a great foundation. As he gets older he could put whatever barrel (caliber) he saves up for... If he ends up being a fanatic like most of us on here, he'll buy his own one day anyway. The T/C lets him start with what you want him to start with, and will give him some options to get him through high school and college.

On another note, the single shot helps them to realize that they cannot just "pop off a bunch of rounds". They have to make the one shot count.


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

rem. 700 sps... affordable, proven action, multiple shot, quick safety, matte finish and built-in recoil vibration pad... top it off with a nice 3x9 or 4x12 and he is set for years to come...

best of luck and kuddos for passing on the tradition of future shared memories..


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

I grew up shooting a Remington model 700 in 6mm caliber. I still have that gun and it was given to me in 1964. Never has had any work except cleaning. Very dependable. Probably need another scope. It still has a Redfield 4X with duplex cross hairs. This gun is 1mm larger than a .243. It has virtually NO recoil and fun to shoot. Can't go wrong with the 6mm.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

As a hand down my first rifle was a Husqavarna .243 with a Leopold 2x9 gold ring scope.. took many a deer with that rifle. My favorite gun right now is my Rem 700 .270 SS "mountain gun".. light and very accurate.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Remington Mod 700 CDL would be a great choice however the remington mod 700 SPS would shoot just as good and you won't have to worry about scratches on the stock.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Reddrum said:


> Great post Jammer - the Model 7 is definitely a contender but the CDL is a little pricey at $950. From the website the CDL is the only one available in wood/blued.


Most good weapons retailers will not be selling for MSRP, otherwise they'd go out of business! Ruger is also a great choice IMO, lots of caliber selections, built in scope bases, etc. although, I prefer the older Ruger 77s with the **** safety.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, really? T A N G is considered off limits?


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

I also vote for the Remington 700, great rifle that has been proven time and time again. My first rifle was a Remington 700 6mm with a Weaver 4X, it was past down to my father from my great grandmother and then to me. I still have it and will never part with it, great rifle and very accurate. 6mm and .243 are almost the same round, so this is just something to consider, ammo has always been easy to get anywhere and not very expensive. 

If your boy has the passion for hunting and shooting like everyone here, he will appreciate what ever rifle you decide to give him. Good Luck and keep us posted !!!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=100171

Savage is a good un for what you are looking for. Also can't really go wrong with the rem 700.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I sure like my Browning A Bolt. Thing puts bullets through the same holes out of the box with factory loads when sighting in at 100 yards.

I would go with a .270 or better. If you are worried about recoil, just get a fluted barrel (make extra sure to wearing hearing protection).


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought both of my boys Remington 700s (at different times). The latest one is a beautiful 700 CDL SF. I chambered both of them in 7-08. The 7-08 is the same cartridge as the 243 and the 308 just a different caliber bullet. As the earlier post said the 7-08 is a very flexible round that can be loaded with a light bullet for youngsters and deer size game but yet can still carry a larger load for bigger game. The 700s are great guns. The triggers on the new 700s are good out of the box. I had Briley improve the trigger on the older 700.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I started hunting with a remington 700 7mm 08, when I graduated college last year my dad gave me a browning a bolt 270 wsm. I still use the old remington though bc the 270wsm shells are so expensive. You can also get safari grade shells for the 7mm08 if you ever need them.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Try eastcountyguns.com for some great prices on remington model 7's, if they have any left, or any remingtons.

Here is the ultimate pass down: my grandfather's pre 64 model 70 in 30-06 with an old double stadia line (original rangefinder) weaver k4 scope. It had not been fired since 1975, and I got it about 2 years ago, and had Briley totally refinish it: bluing stock,etc. and it looks like it did the day it was brand new in 1947. I know by refinishing it I hurt the value, but who cares, I will NEVER sell this gun, because

My12 year old son, in 3 years, when we go to africa will shoot his great grandfather's gun on an African safari. How cool is that????????

Oh by the way did I tell you that the first time I shot it, with off the shelf factory ammo, it shot .9"??

THE "CAN'T WAIT" JAMMER


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

TC encore and he can add the calibers he'd like later in life.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I think the T/C would be a great foundation. As he gets older he could put whatever barrel (caliber) he saves up for... If he ends up being a fanatic like most of us on here, he'll buy his own one day anyway. The T/C lets him start with what you want him to start with, and will give him some options to get him through high school and college.
> 
> On another note, the single shot helps them to realize that they cannot just "pop off a bunch of rounds". They have to make the one shot count.


agree, especially since you stated it wasn't up for debate. I think your making an excellent decision.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hmmm... Isn't the TC a breakover?*

Words of wisdom, stay away from breakover-hammer operated guns for a young first timer- been there ,done that with my nephew's that have been properly raised up with BB guns,air rifles ,firearms,what have you! letting down the hammer is dangerous , i don't care who you are, then throw in the break-over action and it's just not safe! people that have been avid shooters all of their life, every age have at one time or another slipped their finger from the hammer by accident! SAFETY FIRST!!!! DO NOT purchase a gun from a pawn shop for your child- who knows what has been done to that rifle and taking it to a smith to get it checked out is a cost and a pain! the 7mm-08 is an awesome caliber , but the .243 is proven tride and true and cartridges for the .243 are more ready available just about any where you go! Also, who are the idiots that are saying not to break them in with a BB gun?????? that is where they begin learning with your proven skills! Think SAFE the whole way through the process and that will lead you in the right direction! Good luck and be careful


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

I started with a remm model 7 in 6mm, good little gun and plenty of power, a .243 would do just fine though


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

PM sent.....


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Here is the ultimate pass down: my grandfather's pre 64 model 70 in 30-06 with an old double stadia line (original rangefinder) weaver k4 scope. It had not been fired since 1975, and I got it about 2 years ago, and had Briley totally refinish it: bluing stock,etc. and it looks like it did the day it was brand new in 1947. I know by refinishing it I hurt the value, but who cares, I will NEVER sell this gun, because
> 
> My12 year old son, in 3 years, when we go to africa will shoot his great grandfather's gun on an African safari. How cool is that????????
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I'm hoping to achieve! What a great way to start a youngster off on a lifetime of hunting. Thanks for all the input guys - I'm headed to Cabela's tomorrow to check out the Model 7 and the TC.


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

I shoot a Remington Model 4 in a 243. One of the best guns i have owned
Good huntin...


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Remington Model 7, hands down. Get it now and shoot it yourself, and then when he's old enough go to REmington and buy a short youth stock for it, and "pass it down." Later as he grows put the original full size stock back on it, and he'll have it forever.
> 
> I know you said not open for debate, but I would reconsider that 243. With that you are pretty much limited to deer and hogs. What if he later wants to hunt a black bear, or an elk, or sheep, or go to AFrica for plains game.
> 
> ...


Wise words from a person who obviously has " been there".....I have both cal.and would definately recomend the &-08...saying that ,I got the 243 in the 60's and have killed many animals with it...went to mthe 7-08 to be able to shoot hevier bullets as Jammer stated.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Don't forget the .260 Remington it has all the good attributes of the 7-08 plus even lighter recoil. It is definitely a step up from the .243 in killing power.

The .270 can be shot with Remington's recoil managed loads and is not to much for most youngsters, just another option for non hand loaders.

An inexpensive Ramline stock can turn any popular model into a youth rifle saving the original for later.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

How about a Kimber 84M 22-250? That would be nice to pass on down the line. 

What do yall think? I think there is someone selling one on here.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

My son got a new one because I was not going to start him off with a 30-06.


Rem Model 7 SPS .243 - youth


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a model 788 Remington .243 that I got him started on. It had been my go to rifle for years, then I bought a 7 mag. For his graduation present this year he has requested a T/C Prohunter. I'm going to try and get it for him so he can hunt this year. Good luck.f


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tradition*

Which rifle to hand down-one that I hunted with and that they will remember me by. One that I used to teach them how to shoot. Hopefully the one that they took their first deer with. One specific rifle to each child. All will be handed down-THEY WON'T LET ME TAKE ONE IN WITH ME-NO FIREARMS ALLOWED SIGN ON THE PEARLY GATES!!!!!!!! My problem is both sons like my trusty old Browning A-Bolt 270! 
P.S.-What rifle to get for your son or daughter? I'm old school so 243 Remington. Good gun and ammo. is easy to find/readily available and cheaper than the newby cals/cartridges.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

There are so many differant rifle choices out there!Back in the day we shot whatever gun dad wasnt shooting or in some cases his.My grandfather passed his rugar m77 .270 down to me and its still my gun of choice.I think the main thing is to dont be afraid to spend the money on a rugar.Your talking about a lifelong investment for your child and generations to come.If you buy them a new rifle and let them draw their first kill w it then its their responsibility to keep the misses out of it!lol My 12 yr old got a remington mdl 710 .243 last year. I went w this gun becouse its a very durable gun for the price.we do alot of riding around checking cows and whathave you and kill alot of pigs that way,this gun is rugged enough to take a beating and it shoots like a dream.Perfect gun for a kid imo.You also have to think optics.You need to jump out there and put good otics on whatever you buy becouse you need them to last and be a little rugged also.We're talkin about kids here no matter what you do they're gonna get a bump hre or a bump there and some of your cheaper optics just wont handle it and the next thing you know your sighting it in every time you turn around.Kust my .02 from exoerience.By the way 3 confirmed one shot one kill's w his new .243! I have a sniper on my hands!!lol


----------



## barcadoce (Jul 26, 2006)

remington 600 "mohawk" comes in .223/.243/6mm/etc. this is a perfect starter gun and somewhat of a collectors item(hard to find). i started with one, my brother started with one, and you can bet my 2 sons will!! i have one in every caliber it was ever produced in. i would go no other way. just my 2 pennys.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys. I had not considered the safety factor of a TC when de-cocking the hammer for a youngster - this plus my favorable bias toward Remmington made the decision pretty simple.

I went to McBride's in Austin and bought a Remmington Model 7 in .243 with a Leupold VX II 3x9x50 scope on it. Not the highest dollar anything on this gun but plenty good enough for a first gun. I'll use it for the next few years and get some age and experience on it. When my oldest son is "ready" I hope he is as happy with it as I was when my father passed his gun on to me.

I'll most likely buy the identical set up for my youngest son when this Model 7 gets passed on - good reason to buy another gun!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Dad came in the dining room where I was doing homework one evening. I was on restriction because I had not been to diligent in my studies the first 6 weeks of my 7th grade year (couple of D's due to pure slacking)

He laid a brand new .243 still in the box on the table in front of me and said "this is yours if you get your grades where they should be." "A-B" honor roll next report card and every one after that.

That rifle has taken a lot of deer since the mid 70's and I passed it on to my son several years ago. I never had to have the report card conversation with my boy, Thank God!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

If Briley did the work, it probably won't hurt the value much. I think that more than the re-finish work, the thing that would hurt the value is the white-line decellerator pad.

But the value means nothing unless you plan on selling it (which it doen't sound like you're going to do anyway). Nice pre-64.



THE JAMMER said:


> Try eastcountyguns.com for some great prices on remington model 7's, if they have any left, or any remingtons.
> 
> Here is the ultimate pass down: my grandfather's pre 64 model 70 in 30-06 with an old double stadia line (original rangefinder) weaver k4 scope. It had not been fired since 1975, and I got it about 2 years ago, and had Briley totally refinish it: bluing stock,etc. and it looks like it did the day it was brand new in 1947. I know by refinishing it I hurt the value, but who cares, I will NEVER sell this gun, because
> 
> ...


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

SAKO Finbear...the old pre Garcia model......beautiful workmanship and great shooters...bought mine at Gibson's Discount Store for $99.00 ....course that was a special in 1960...and they only had 2 of them...


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

bought my son a .243 for his 9th birthday in October 2011. He shot his first deer with it on December 22, 2011. I wish I would have had a nice gun to pass on to him but Nothing I have would have fit him right. I found a great deal on a Mossberg Youth model rifle.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Remmy model 7 or 600 mohawk are perfect guns. 243 is an excellent caliber. Both ny kids 9 and 11 shoot this with no issue. I know a guy who has shot tons of trophy deer with 243 and we get good passthrough on deer consistently. Myson uses a howa which is great . We may get a wood stock sometimebutthe hogue is great if maybe not what you want in a heirloom.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a Mossberg 800B. These are older rifles that were sold at Western Auto and Montgomery Wards in the 70's. Some were branded as "Revelation" and "Westernfield". I own 4 variants and they are all real good shooters.

Here is one on Gunbroker now. Keep your eyes open, they pop up from time to time in really good shape.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=270343201

Edit: Just saw that you got the 7. That's a good one to pass down.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> My dad started me off with a Remington 700 BDL .243.


 This is what I started my kids off on.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

You fellas realize you are responding to a 2.5 year old thread? Coogerpoop strikes again.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

What the? Dang you Coogerpoop.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

texasbagman said:


> You fellas realize you are responding to a 2.5 year old thread? Coogerpoop strikes again.


LOL. no!


----------

